# Framing crew sizes?



## baracus (Dec 20, 2006)

hey cats, just wondering, how many guys in your framing crew? Does each one have a given task, that they do. example the guy doing the layout, does he do it for every build? cheers.


----------



## Harmoney Const (Jan 4, 2008)

Well it really depends on the job meaning size, detail, commercial residential, etc. Soo for any of us to answer your question you would need to supply us with very detailed information so we can share our knowledge with you!:thumbsup:


----------



## baracus (Dec 20, 2006)

I was wondering about the size of residential crews.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Seems three is the magic number around here - one lead who lays out everything, another framer and a grunt. Grunts help frame when lumber's in place.

Mac


----------



## zccarpenter (Nov 4, 2007)

It depends entirely on how many good guys you can get. I've built houses with two to four guys that are building for the first time. It takes forever. All they do is build the walls I lay out, help stand them (I plumb and square them), and nail sheathing and blocking. You always need a hand and a no brainer to do the no brainer work. 
For a good crew, 7 guys, I'd say. Everyone needs to be able to be a good cut guy. One good lead, aside from yourself, two cut men, two nailers who have to know what they're nailing, and one no brainer.


----------



## Harmoney Const (Jan 4, 2008)

I would say if you are on the job n you are a Master Carpenter then you would need 1 Journeymen Lead, 1 Good Experienced Apprentice, 1 Good not stupid Laborer who can hump!!! They dont need to be Union guys just using the above mentioned for skill level reasonings!!! So, I would say for a total of 4 guys including yourself. You may need more depending on what our doing n what not! I have had crews from 4 guys for residential, all the way up to 25 guys on one crew @ a time for commercial work!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I always had pairs of guys working together for a task, then me by myself seting up others, leading, etc. 3 is a really efficient system, but obviously slower. 5 is a good number. All depends on what you're doing. If you get comfortable building certain sizes and your crew is good and can finish them quickly, then you might have a good system for awhile.

When we were framing apt's the crews were piece workers. One guy laying out (me) 3 or 4 wall crews of 3-5 apiece, 1 floor crew of 3-4 guys, 1 roof crew of usually 5, 1 guy did stairs, one guy did punch out, one guy drove they Hyster/Skytrak/whatever you call it near your home.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

baracus said:


> hey cats, just wondering, how many guys in your framing crew? Does each one have a given task, that they do. example the guy doing the layout, does he do it for every build? cheers.


If you put 4 guys on a apple box then you are forever fighting for space, it is going to depend on project size and schedule. A lot of guys here are using zoom booms now, this seems to be replacing the need for heavy gopher work. So more skilled guys are on deck rather then humpers.


----------



## baracus (Dec 20, 2006)

cheers, for all the replies on crew sizes. I have one other question, Framerman wrote "one guy doing punch out". It's a term I've never up here in Nova Scotia. Thanks again.

One final thought, do most of you guys sheath your walls before you stand them? I heard talk of guys sheathing after, or a seperate crew coming in. I'm trying to apply some of the framing ideas you guys use to the styles up here in Canada. Once again cheers..:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

punch out, pick up, odds and ends...one guy to come back and clean some stuff up.

I like how woodmagman put it. it all depends on the size. too small of a work area and it's a cluster ****.

sheathe your walls before you stand them always always always. it's there in front of you, it's easier while it's on the floor instead of ladder. plus it helps keep things from racking.


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

Well in he states from waht i hear they have entire crews that specialize only in sheathing walls after they are stood. So judging on what seems like you looking to optimize a one man crew then i would say sheath before you stand. On a second note I have thought long and hard about crew sizes. And the magic number i come up with for moderate size homes (2000-5000 sq feet) is 5.

One lead hand doing layout, and supervising(wont need to be done as much if you have good framers) and when previous duties aren taking his time framing.
2 Framers/ nailers call em what you want. All I want to see from these guys is a$$es and elbows.
1 Cutter who can read plans with proficiency. That way he can get what he needs to cut from the plans rather than follow he lead hand. And when he aint doing that he frames.
1 laborer whos job is to hump lumber, learn, bring anything the framers/cutter/lead hand needs, and keep the site clean( in that order).

Thats the format i try to keep my crew at.


----------

